# افضل برنامج الكتروني لقياس الطرق ومساحة الشوارع**ومميزات اخري



## ابا المؤمن (5 سبتمبر 2008)

Mensura 5.01





*Présentation








*Mensura 5.01 est un logiciel dédié à la conception, au dessin et au calcul de projets d’infrastructure et VRD. Autonome, il intègre son propre logiciel de dessin, et compatible avec les standards du marché (Autocad,..), il est capable de traiter une étude de sa phase initiale (importation de données terrain) à sa phase finale (dessin et édition des plans définitifs).

Etude et réalisation de lotissements, création de réseaux d’EP et de bassins de retenue, conception de giratoires, projets de plates-formes VRD, conception et renforcement de projets routiers…

Son ergonomie exceptionnelle et sa simplicité de prise en main vous garantissent de terminer vos études plus rapidement. Vous avez plus de temps pour améliorer la qualité de vos projets et faire la différence face à la concurrence.

*onfiguration système minimum pour le fonctionnement de Mensura 5.01




*






CPU Intel® PENTIUM® IV ou équivalent






512 MO de RAM recommandée.






300 MO d’espace disque disponible pour l’installation






Lecteur de Cd Rom






Windows® PRO 2000/PRO XP / Windows Vista






Sortie USB / Sortie parallèle






Carte vidéo moyen ou haut de gamme.






Ecran 17 ou 19 pouces


*LES LIENS لتحميل البرنامج :

http://rapidshare.com/files/76501668....0.1.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/77329862....0.1.part2.rar

الكرااك مرفق مع البرنامج *​


----------



## المساح10 (6 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ ابا المؤمن 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكور جدا على البرنامج وياريت الشرح باللغة الانجليزية او العربية 
واكرر شكرى لك


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (6 سبتمبر 2008)

__________________


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (27 سبتمبر 2008)

http://www.savefile.com/files/1810045
دا برنامج وشرح لشرح البرامج البرنامج تلقوه فى الجريح موقع البرامج او اى موقع انشاء الله ديمو ما مهم بس مهم انكم تشرحولينا بيه كعهد قبل المشاهده 
ما بنقول تثبيت لكن تنويع للافاده فى كل المنتديات




انتباه ايها السادة

تقديم المشيئة امر هام وضرورى ولكن لابد ان يكون بالطريقة الصحيحة
ان شاء الله وليس انشاء الله
الفرق فى المعنى واضح
مشرف القسم​


----------



## ung4ever (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكور أخي **بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا*


----------



## قلب المحيط1000 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكور بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا*​


----------



## هانى عامر (28 أكتوبر 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxx alot


----------



## mess20072001 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

نحن نشكركم علي المجهودات ودمتم في خدمت العلم و المعرفة


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــور أخى الفاضل الكريم*


----------



## منصورهليل (7 نوفمبر 2008)

و الله برنامج حلووووو 
و الف شكر


----------



## منصورهليل (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر ويعيطك الف عافيه


----------



## eng: issa (8 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور يا اخي العزيز


----------



## eng: issa (8 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك جاري التحميل


----------



## منصورهليل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر ويعيطك الف عافيه 
وتقبل مروري


----------



## moh h (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*ألف
ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف
ألف
ألف
ألف
ألف


**___**
**_______**
**_____________**
**______مشكور______**
**______________**
**___________**
**________**
**____**
****​


----------



## kamelalibi (7 مايو 2009)

الف شكر ويعيطك الف عافيه


----------



## اصيل الحمداني (7 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## odwan (7 مايو 2009)

أخي الكريم مشكور وبارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ونفع بك


----------



## محمدسندباد (12 أغسطس 2009)

إن مرت الايام ولم تروني فهذه مشاركتي فـتذكروني ، وان غبت ولم تجدوني أكون وقتها بحاجة للدعاء فادعولي


----------



## bobyh4003 (12 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك اخي لكن هل جربته اعني هل الكراك يمعمل شكرا


----------



## سيداس (1 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## surfeur3533 (15 أبريل 2013)

salem 
je cherche mensura genius 7 ou mensura 6
Merci


----------



## noureddine1962 (19 مايو 2013)

*mensura*

مرحبا بالجميع

*الرجاء** إعادة روابط برنامج
شكرا جزيلا*


----------

